# Alphabet ausgeben



## Karl Neidhart (28. Jul 2010)

Ich brauche eine Routine, die Zeichen (z. B. die Buchstaben des Alphabets) nacheinander ausgibt.

Ich meine nicht etwas wie:


```
String alphabet = "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";
```

und dann eine Schleife drüberlaufen lassen. Gibt es irgendwo versteckt und von mir nicht entdeckt eine Methode, die es erlaubt, z. B. alle Zeichen mit den UTF-16 Codes bis /u00ff auszugeben bzw. in ein array zu schreiben?

Damals, als die Bytes noch etwas wert waren, die Computer noch bei jedem Verarbeitungsschritt ratterten, der Himmel blauer und die Sommer wärmer waren und Deutschland noch Fußballweltmeister werden konnte, konnte man ja in anderen Programmiersprachen so verfahren:


```
for (int i = 0;i <= 255; i++) {
    System.out.println (char[i]);
}
```

Das ist natürlich überböse und außerdem überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, aber kann man das irgendwie doch hinkriegen?


----------



## Hansdampf (28. Jul 2010)

```
for (int i = 0;i <= 255; i++) {
		    System.out.println (""+(char)i);
		}
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Jul 2010)

```
for(char c = 'a'; c <= 'z'; c++) {
	System.out.println(c);
}
```

EDIT:
ohh..falsch gelesen..klar..siehe oben... braucht aber kein ["" +]
oder

```
for(char c = 0 ; c < 255; c++) {
	System.out.println(c);
}
```


----------



## Hindi93 (28. Jul 2010)

```
for(char c = 0 ; c < 255; c++) {
    System.out.print(c);
}
```

So hast du genau das was du willst.


----------



## Karl Neidhart (28. Jul 2010)

Waaas? So einfach ist das?

Oops, und ich dachte, da wären irgendwelche unbekannten Umwandlungstricks vonnöten, wegen UTF-16 und so...

Danke.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Jul 2010)

Könnte man sogar noch in MAX treiben:

```
for (char c = 0 ; c < Integer.MAX_VALUE; c++) {
    System.out.println(c);
}
```

(char ist eigentlich ein int ;-)

EDIT:
oder sogar:

```
for (char c = '\u0000'; c < '\u00ff'; c++) {
    System.out.println(c);
}
```

Primitive Data Types (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Language Basics)


----------



## kirax (29. Jul 2010)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> char ist eigentlich ein int



Wo hast du das denn her bitte 

char sind 16 bit unsigned, int sind 32 bit signed.


----------



## Karl Neidhart (29. Jul 2010)

Ja, aber das (für mich) sensationelle ist, daß ich Zeichen wie Zahlen behandeln kann. Java ist in dieser Beziehung schon seltsam... mit Delphi (was ich bis vor kurzem verwendet habe) wäre das nicht gegangen.


----------



## kirax (29. Jul 2010)

Naja das "Hochzählen" in der Schleife geht in Delphi auch mit Chars ;-)


----------



## Schandro (29. Jul 2010)

Karl Neidhart hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber das (für mich) sensationelle ist, daß ich Zeichen wie Zahlen behandeln kann. Java ist in dieser Beziehung schon seltsam... mit Delphi (was ich bis vor kurzem verwendet habe) wäre das nicht gegangen.


Es ist ganz normal das Zeichen Zahlen sind.. (siehe Encoding)... 

übrigens: in Delphi kannst du ein zeichen mit "ord" in den ascii-code umwandeln


----------



## Karl Neidhart (29. Jul 2010)

Ja, das weiß ich natürlich. Und nach so einer Umwandlung hatte ich auch gesucht. Das tolle hier ist, daß ich die chars DIREKT als Zahlen behandeln kann.


----------

